# New member saying hello, and new machine!



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello to all.

Just a quick introduction post, I've been an owner of an Izzo Vivi Mk1 for the last 7 years or so, today I picked up a new Izzo Duetto MkIV from BellaBarista.

Anyway I am still on the learning process of good coffee making, though glad to have some experience under my belt. After only pulling a couple of shots on my new machine so far I can already see that this is going to be an excellent upgrade for me. I look forward to improving my coffee skills further with the help of these forums....

I will be putting my Izzo Vivi Mk1 up for sale in the not too distant future, I guess these forums will be a good place to list it!

Paul


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic machine, welcome to the forum


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul, another member tempted by all things shiny at BB.

I am sure your coffee will improve in leaps and bounds with your new machine, enjoy the trip


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome

New to this coffee lark but like things shiny, what do you think you would be looking for the old unit.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great choice of machine - welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Having a Duetto MkIV opened up a world of extraction possibilities for me. I love the wide range of brewing temps that this allows for.


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

Hello top machine, great picture.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you got it paired to a sage grinder?


----------



## A1istair (Feb 22, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Have you got it paired to a sage grinder?


Yes, any findings would be interesting. Would love to know if you have come across and quirks and if the performance of the pro is good enough to be pared with the Izzo


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome....



coffeechap said:


> Have you got it paired to a sage grinder?


 Yes I have a Sage smart grinder pro at the moment, I also have a Versalab M3 on order from the USA due in 4 weeks. The Sage grinder does a very admirable job for the price paid, but obviously I am keen to try the new Izzo with the M3 when it arrives.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Have you got it paired to a sage grinder?


Why????


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

paul_w said:


> Thanks for the welcome....
> 
> Yes I have a Sage smart grinder pro at the moment, I also have a Versalab M3 on order from the USA due in 4 weeks. The Sage grinder does a very admirable job for the price paid, but obviously I am keen to try the new Izzo with the M3 when it arrives.


I have that grinder but am new to the coffee scene and would also be interested what you think, I like shiny but wouldn't want to upgrade from the Classic if it meant having to pay a small fortune for another grinder too. If I thought it would do a good capable job in a much higher spec coffee machine (I think it would TBH), I might upgrade sooner.

Thanks in advance


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Why????


Was surprised as the underpowered sage is no match for that machine


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Was surprised as the underpowered sage is no match for that machine


It looks good though Chap no?









That's why I bought it, who can resist an LCD display?

Anywho I might be the lucky bugger that wins your one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks fine and as long are you are happy with it that is all that matters. You will be able to use it with an upgrade you just won't be getting the results you could get with a better grinder.


----------



## A1istair (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks are indeed everything. Hmm that doesn't sound right.....

I will admit I totally discounted other grinders based on their ugly ass-Ness even though the reviews totally had them as better


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Looks fine and as long are you are happy with it that is all that matters. You will be able to use it with an upgrade you just won't be getting the results you could get with a better grinder.


I'm shallow mate, form over function always

TBH I am interested in the OP's opinion as I presume is old machine would still be classed as a decent model and a big upgrade from the Classic


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

I must admit to not having much depth of experience at all with high end grinders, my Sage Grinder was an upgrade from an Iberital Grinder that I had owned for several years and used with the Izzo Vivi. The Sage was a good upgrade from the Iberital, and still gives a reasonably good grind now, if a little clumpy.

However now that I have the Izzo Duetto, as I said previously I have ordered a Versalab M3 grinder, and am looking forward to hopefully being blown away by the improvement this will bring! I will be sure to report back once I have the M3 up and running in a few weeks time


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Welcome. What a beauty!


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

M3 has arrived, I put a few bags of cheap beans through it yesterday to season the burrs, initial thoughts are great, what an awesome grind it gives. I look forward to getting some experience with it now....


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

What is that disc underneath the top around the spindel? Or do i sea see something that is not there?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

paul_w said:


> M3 has arrived, I put a few bags of cheap beans through it yesterday to season the burrs, initial thoughts are great, what an awesome grind it gives. I look forward to getting some experience with it now....
> 
> View attachment 12739


Very classy, Paul - bet you're already noticing a big difference in the cup.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I love that grinder, this is mine 

http://up.picr.de/20052087as.jpg


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

@3aan said:


> What is that disc underneath the top around the spindel? Or do i sea see something that is not there?


I'm not sure what you mean? This is just a standard model...



The Systemic Kid said:


> Very classy, Paul - bet you're already noticing a big difference in the cup.


Thanks, and yes, although still not quite dialled in perfectly I can notice a huge improvement in the quality in the cup, had probably the best espresso I've ever made tonight











@3aan said:


> I love that grinder, this is mine
> 
> http://up.picr.de/20052087as.jpg


Wow, I love the twin hopper set-up on that!!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I use this also in my Coffeetrailer, only the best is good enough for a decent cupper. 

'I m shure that You wil be hooked with the M3 Beauty!


----------

